# My current collection (and a few questions)



## ri0tdorque (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll be honest. I've loved MAC for years but thought they were too $$$ so there we was buying random other stuff from anywhere I could get it. Then I got into Urban Decay only to find out that it's $2 more expensive out where I live so I've decided to start growing my MAC collection. It's only been in the past year that I've started playing around with eyemakeup but it's turned into quite the hobby/obsession. I have what seems like a lot of stuff but honestly a large portion is fairly old and should be thrown out. 

Most of everything (not included is the Bare Miniral stuff, other foundations and creams all that jazz) It's not much but it's mine....






The three eyeshadow collections are not actually mine I'm borrowing them from a friend right now because I've found that I don't have nearly the amount of colors to do the tutorials. 

The Brushes ~
2 MAC brushes, a Sephora brush set that included foundation brush, lip brush, brow brush, eye brushes, eye liner brush, I have some good ones but feel like I'm missing something so any suggestions on brushes would be most wonderful. And yes they are in a toothbrush holder it works for now.





My MAC Collection ~ Please keep in mind this only really started in Feb. Other than the two green ones I've had forever.
Goldmind
Coppering
Te-Te-A-Tint
Haunting
Otherwoldly Paintpot
That Glitter Green and the shiney green no clue of the names?
Painterly Paintpot sample *not pictured)
Phloof
Burn
Sushi Flower




So my real question is with what I have now what other shadows or pigments would go well with th collection so far? 

Urban Decay Collection ~ 




I really liked Urban Decay but the set I got is very glittery and I end up with glitter alllll over my face. I love Mowie Wowie color but it takes forever to get to show up on me.

I'm learning eye liner - no clue how I ended up with so many eye pencils over these years I never throw anything out. And I can never pick the right mascara the silver one clumps so badly and the black one does not do much.





Lips ~ I swear I went though this phase of every time I went to the store I would pick up a lip gloss only I loose them. Then months later I find them.




Most of these I use actually as a base actually it sounds odd but it blends easy and works rather well sometimes.

I think rather than posting questions here I'll go to the proper area and so such. I know I don't have a lot but it's seems to be growing fairly rapidly. Today I went and got 2 more eyeshadows and 2 more brushes ~ wweeee!


----------



## doniad101 (Apr 8, 2008)

You have a nice well rounded collection. And I love your idea of the toothbrush holder and your brushes...sooo cute.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 8, 2008)

A great start!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks ~ I actually just went out yesterday and got a few more things my only problem is I don't know what to put with what. And yah heh the toothbrush holder was all I had at the time and it fit perfectly. Now, however, my brush collection is a bit bigger than what it can hold I'm going to have to move on to something else soon.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_You have a nice well rounded collection. And I love your idea of the toothbrush holder and your brushes...sooo cute._


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 10, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  I love all your liners and shadows!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 10, 2008)

That's a nice start.  I say you buy pigments or shadows as they strike your fancy.  For a long while I bought browns in every shade and finish...and I still do, to an extent.  Now, I'm trying to buy colors that I don't have in my collection.  I'd love to have stuff in every shade of the spectrum!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Apr 12, 2008)

i love your brush holder, wheres that from?


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 15, 2008)

thank you ~ i swear every time i walk by the MAC counter I end up buying something but then i get it home and totally am at a loss as to what to do with it *sighs* but at least it keeps my collection growing heh


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks! i have racked up quite an amount of liners lately as well as eyeshadows now i need to actually work with them heh


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 15, 2008)

I go though color stages heh - normally it's with my hair though right now it's a tealish color in the front and pink/red in the back with black in the middle. Therefore I'm buying a lot of blues/pinks right now. But before when it was purple I was buying purples. I love color I need to work on getting it to show up better.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 15, 2008)

Oddly enough it's an old toothbrush holder that I had one night I could not figure out what was what so I put them in there and it just kinda stuck it works wonderful!


----------

